# A bachelor accomodation!



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends: leaving the bankrupt USA in a week headed for Duabi and then a traveling road warrior... 

The Main Office I'll be stationed at is in the Al Quoz Industrial Park #4 near Al Khail Road and Umm Suqueim Road... 

Any opinion here on a decent apartment home to land in near that area? 1 BR for a single man... 

Pay for the job is AED 25,000 per month so that places my accomodation somewhere in the 4-5,000 range per month... the employer is willing to put up the cost and remove that from salary cheque... I am landing with two travel bags and without so much as a coffee mug or chair so everything needed to set up the place will be a local affair and your advice on that is requested!!!

I'll be traveling the UAE and over to India extensively so it won't exactly be a home full-time but one to come home to. 

Kind regards:

Thomas Moore


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

For the least culture shock ... get an apartment in the JBR / Marina area. A non furnished 1 BR in JBR (Rimal Sector) will set you back around 60-65k annually.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Al Barsha and The Greens are also very modern areas and predominantly populated by expats. I live in The Greens and prefer it to the Marina but admittedly, I also lived in JBR and the Marina when I first arrived. Apartments in the Greens have come down considerably and you can get a one-bed for as low as 50k now (if you don't mind looking out over barren land and roadworks, you'll pay even less!)

It all depends on how nice you want the place to be. If it's an absolute must that the place looks super nice, then go for a hotel apartment. It will cost more but it will be fully furnished and serviced/ cleaned at least 2-3 times per week, with all bills included.

If you're looking to save money, then as Ari has said, find a one-bed unfurnished apartment and find secondhand furniture to furnish it with. If you'll be there for only a couple of weeks every now and then, just furnish it with the bare minimum (Bed, chair, table, TV). You can get cheap brand new furniture from Ikea (if you don't want secondhand) and also basic cooking utensils. When I first moved here, I rented a room and had one plate, one bowl, one knife, one spoon...basically one of everything and that worked well for me!


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Al Barsha and The Greens are also very modern areas and predominantly populated by expats. I live in The Greens and prefer it to the Marina but admittedly, I also lived in JBR and the Marina when I first arrived. Apartments in the Greens have come down considerably and you can get a one-bed for as low as 50k now (if you don't mind looking out over barren land and roadworks, you'll pay even less!)
> 
> It all depends on how nice you want the place to be. If it's an absolute must that the place looks super nice, then go for a hotel apartment. It will cost more but it will be fully furnished and serviced/ cleaned at least 2-3 times per week, with all bills included.
> 
> If you're looking to save money, then as Ari has said, find a one-bed unfurnished apartment and find secondhand furniture to furnish it with. If you'll be there for only a couple of weeks every now and then, just furnish it with the bare minimum (Bed, chair, table, TV). You can get cheap brand new furniture from Ikea (if you don't want secondhand) and also basic cooking utensils. When I first moved here, I rented a room and had one plate, one bowl, one knife, one spoon...basically one of everything and that worked well for me!


Hey Maz - How far in terms of minutes traveled are both areas from the DIFC? Do they have metros that link it near the DIFC Gate Building 1? Also, just curious - what's the demographics in those 2 areas? I'm looking to save as much as possible; however, do not want to be in a situation where I'll be away from all the action. Thanks in advance!


----------

